# 30% Points Purchase Bonus in effect 2/1 to 3/16



## TimePeace (Feb 1, 2013)

Feb 1 through Mar 16, receive 30% bonus.

Just got the email...


----------



## City of Miami (Feb 1, 2013)

This one is tiered....buy more get higher percentage more. I haven't noticed that twist before. Trying to get us all to max out points purchases?


----------



## yarrow (Feb 1, 2013)

seems to me like they are offering a points promotion earlier in the year than usual


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 1, 2013)

It was in February last year too. I was able to buy enough points for our trip to ABQ because of the 30% sale, and I used my tax refund to assist.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 1, 2013)

What are the chances there'll be a better one later this year? Thanks


----------



## winterskigirl (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm guessing that they're trying to maximize first quarter revenue.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 1, 2013)

Another one later 50-50. IMO a better one is a 0.00000001% chance (if that high)!

I'd rather take a 30% bonus now than a -0-% bonus later. But that's only my opinion.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 1, 2013)

Someone want to give me a quick lesson on purchasing points (points/$, minimum purchase, etc) - with the 30% bonus. Not sure I'll want to spend the money, but at least I'll have something to think about (as if I don't have enough to think about.  ). Thanks.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Feb 1, 2013)

The tiered aspect is interesting, Hyatt is doing the same. I wonder if Points.com is doing research to see how wide we will open our wallets. I am sitting on more AGR than I can purposefully consume this year so am going to pass and maybe top up with a sale closer to year end, I can survive if it doesn't happen.


----------



## City of Miami (Feb 1, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Someone want to give me a quick lesson on purchasing points (points/$, minimum purchase, etc) - with the 30% bonus.


You didn't get the email from AGR, Blue? Maybe it was a targeted offer but I doubt it. This is what it looked like.

*Earn up to a 30% bonus on all the points you buy through March 16*






For a limited time only, when you buy Amtrak Guest Rewards® points, you'll automatically receive a bonus on all the points you purchase—up to 30%. The more you buy, the bigger the bonus.

10%

BONUS 20%

BONUS 30%

BONUS Buy

points *1,000 – 4,500* *5,000 – 9,500* *10,000* Bonus

points *100 – 450* *1,000 – 1,900* *3,000*

The bonus applies whether you're buying points for yourself, or for someone else. But act fast, this offer is only available between now and March 16.

You figure it out! It doesn't look like the usual 13K for 10K bonus we're used to, does it? :wacko:

Of course, the formatting got lost in the copy/paste so that table makes even less sense!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 1, 2013)

It's not targeted. It is on the AGR site under "buy points". BTW, I also did not get an email - I learned about it from this thread.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 1, 2013)

I never get the emails


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 1, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I never get the emails


Do you have the "receive promotional offers from Amtrak and AGR" box checked off? That might be your issue.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 1, 2013)

I think I do but will have to check later. Not a big deal since I hear about them here an AU


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm pretty new to AGR but I got the email. Bonus points increase as you buy more points. 10%, 20%, 30% bonuses


----------



## benjibear (Feb 2, 2013)

I think I will wait and see what happens. I think they will have at least another 30% bonus later this year or maybe even more. The tiered thing makes me cautious. I think they are trying to make buyers buy the maximum right here early in the year. Then later in the year have a higher bonus to push the people that are on the line about buying points, buy points with a better incentive. We will see what happens though.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 2, 2013)

benjibear said:


> I think I will wait and see what happens. I think they will have at least another 30% bonus later this year or maybe even more. The tiered thing makes me cautious. I think they are trying to make buyers buy the maximum right here early in the year. Then later in the year have a higher bonus to push the people that are on the line about buying points, buy points with a better incentive. We will see what happens though.


I am thinking the same thing. Last year, I purchased 5,000 points earlier in the year and the other 5,000 later in the year when it appeared that a 50% bonus would not be offered. Because of the tiers, repeating what I did last year would not provide me the maximum 30% bonus.


----------



## TimePeace (Feb 2, 2013)

If I were planning AGR promotions, I'd be reading this thead and thinking, ok, so folks are trying their best to notice patterns, and predict the way they can get the most of the system. So, I would do it differently every year, to keep 'em guessing, and keep it interesting, and keep it attractive on some level to newcomers.

As it stands now that may be what is happening. Each year for the last 3 has been a little different. There's nothing like a sure thing, but that is not gambling. Risk takers will wait and might lose... or might win bigger than those who buy the whole 10,000 now.

If you're going to be safe and buy now, to buy less than the 30% tier would seem to be a losing strategy any way you look at it.

Last year I held off - I coudn't afford the first one, so held out for 50%, it never arrived, so I squeaked in on the 30% right before Dec. 31. Not sure what I will do this year.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 2, 2013)

benjibear said:


> I think I will wait and see what happens. I think they will have at least another 30% bonus later this year or maybe even more. The tiered thing makes me cautious. I think they are trying to make buyers buy the maximum right here early in the year. Then later in the year have a higher bonus to push the people that are on the line about buying points, buy points with a better incentive. We will see what happens though.


I thought the same thing & then thought, "What if they dont have another offer this year ????? The "Bird In Hand" comes into play here, for me!!!

Happy Rails To You, Till We Meet Again

Have Fun


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't want a "Bird In The Hand", I want a "Train On The Tracks" with me aboard it! :giggle:


----------



## benjibear (Feb 2, 2013)

Granted, it is a gamble but if I don't "need" the points for any upcoming trips, I will hold off. Most of the trips I take are short, not very expensive, and/or not worth using points. The points I am using this year is for a trip to New Orleans in sleaper.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 12, 2013)

Just a last minute reminder to those who want the bonus point for buying AGR points that the deadline is this Saturday. :help:

I have mine and hope you get yours before the promotion ends.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks, Bill! I was just thinking about this, and was afraid I'd missed the end date.


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 12, 2013)

Got mine... income tax refund helped out with that...


----------



## pennyk (Mar 13, 2013)

I just bought my points. Thanks for the reminder (I had thought I had until 3/31).


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 13, 2013)

pennyk said:


> I just bought my points. Thanks for the reminder (I had thought I had until 3/31).


Good on ya...


----------



## calwatch (Mar 13, 2013)

Quite frankly, for those with excellent credit discipline, doing a transfer from Chase Ink or Sapphire to AGR is the better deal than purchasing points. It's a one time hit, but if you time it right by following the frequent flying blogs, it is well worth it.


----------



## jis (Mar 14, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I don't want a "Bird In The Hand", I want a "Train On The Tracks" with me aboard it! :giggle:


Yep. Bird involves flying. That is a no-no. At most we can deal with a Roadrunner..... Beep....Beep!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 14, 2013)

pennyk said:


> I just bought my points. Thanks for the reminder (I had thought I had until 3/31).


And you prepare tax returns!  I feel sorry for your clients. ("I thought I had until May 27 to file them?" :giggle: )


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 14, 2013)

pennyk said:


> I just bought my points. Thanks for the reminder (I had thought I had until 3/31).


This from a CPA and Tax Attorney!!!  What happens on April 15th?? Do your Clients get an Extension if youre on a Train Trip? :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Mar 14, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought my points. Thanks for the reminder (I had thought I had until 3/31).
> ...





jimhudson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought my points. Thanks for the reminder (I had thought I had until 3/31).
> ...


I can't remember everything!! I do remember April 15th, and I normally do not travel until at least April 16th. :giggle:


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 20, 2013)

It is likely that the bonus point sale will occur again in 2013. The amount of bonus depends on Amtraks revenue situation. If they are hurting badly then 50% is a possibility. If they are not then 30% wil come again. Last time I purchased points was with the 50% bonus. When or if they have it again I will buy and if not things are good just the way they are. Points are only a good buy when fares are at high bucket like a $616 bedroom on the CL or on longer 2 night/2 zone trips such as on the SWC. But whe a bedroom ticket sells for $258.00 it is a lousy deal.

Lets look at my recent low bucket 2 zone $258.00 bedroom fare to CHI as an example

At .02 per point (when you could get it) 1000 points costs $20 x 30 = $600 (about high bucket)

At .03 per point (more common) 1000 points costs $30 x 30 = $900 (33% more than high bucket)


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 20, 2013)

Just keep in mind that the 50% bonus that happened recently was the FIRST AND ONLY TIME it was offered since AGR began 10+ years ago! I personally do not expect to see it again!


----------

